# Installing 798 si hummingbird on a ranger



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Hi guys I'm going to be hooking up my fishing partners unit this week after work and was wondering if any of u OGFers has installed the 798 si unit on a ranger?It's an 07 18 footer with a 150 e tec. The thing thing I am unsure of is where to mount the transducer at to get the best performance and least turbulence and not loosing depth on plane. Any help would be appreciated 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

You have get on You Tube I seen a video with a ranger.Be care full with transducer bracket they break real easy.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks joe ill look there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

don,y drill into the boat, get a mounting board, attach that with marine sealint.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

I'm leaving for ky lake for a week Saturday so idk if we have time to go with the mounting board 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I found help here a couple of years ago when I was mounting one on my Lund.

http://www.bb.sideimageforums.com/


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks goolies. I checked it out looks like lots of helpful info


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

